
Moore's Law Is Not Dead - doener
https://www.tsmc.com/english/newsEvents/blog_article_20190814.htm
======
Causality1
Mostly just marketing hype without numbers to back up the claim that Moore's
Law is still kicking. Advancement through die-shrink is a doomed exercise but
we do have other options. Personally I hope the next decade or two will bring
significant innovations in per-transistor performance, which is an area we've
basically ignored since making smaller and more parallel circuits was easier.

~~~
petra
>> significant innovations in per-transistor performance

What kind of innovation ? anything concrete - i.e. on research/dev ?

~~~
Causality1
Most of the current efforts resemble Itanium, with smarter compilers and
dumber processors.

